# What do I do when even Low Fodmaps don't agree with my gut?



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I often can't tolerate even low FODMAPS

I had a flare-up (IBS-D) a few days ago and since then have had to really restrict my diet. I'm OK on white rice and white ciabatta toast. I'm OK with butter and eggs (hard boiled) I can just about manage lettuce and green beans. But can't handle so many other foods. I have just been living on the above.

Even when not having a flare-up I find that many low FODMAP foods like carrots, green bananas, grapes, potatoes will trigger me. I am taking a multivitamin-mineral and a low dose B complex because I know whatever I do, I am not getting enough nutrition. I have become so skinny too and can't help it.

Just over a year ago I could eat anything and had such a healthy diet. It's so discouraging..

A friend who had IBS-D for 18 years and cured it with the low FODMAP diet recommende that I *should" immediately go gluten free. But the only gluten I have is those tiny bits of toast which help me to eat something that feels easy and friendly in my gut. (I mean one or two less than 1/2 inch and 3" long slices toasted to be dry like rusk.) It's one of the only foods I can tolerate.
They are so much nicer than gf bread which I tried.

Has anyone tried strict gluten free and did it help?

I wish I could even eat the low FODMAP list of foods. That would be a feast


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi Silviegee
So sorry that you are hurting like that. I hope things get better for you. Gluten free helped me when I was in a really rough place a couple of years back. The thing is that even though I don't have celiac d. I do have gluten sensitivity and that is why it helped me. I can eat(and do eat) normal potato bread if I want. The same goes for pasta and other things with regular flour. I just make sure not to eat too much in the same day(for example if I eat pasta then no bread for me that day). I am on modified low FODMAP for a long time now and it works for me. 
I think you should listen to your body and follow your own food diary-if that toast bread works for you then go for it. Try different fodmap groups and reintroduce things slowly. I know there will be things that I'll probably never eat again but I try not to dwell on things.
That being said I must tell you that I also had SIBO and leaky gut. The things you describe sound a lot like that and I recommend that you look into it. IBS rarely comes alone and our bowels can take a lot of damage before we react. Mine were so thin and see-trough that the doctor described them like ricepaper riddled with needle marks after my colonoscopy. Leaky gut is a serious condition and it takes a lot of effort to heal them but once you do I believe you can expand your food choices like I did. Best of luck


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

@Ilyria thank you for your kind reply.

And for your advice. I hope you are managing your situation. Leaky gut leads to all sorts of issues, and I hope you have found something that helps.

I have found that I'm fine on my little bits of toast, but if I eat even half a stick of celery (cooked) it upsets my gut. So it's possible (?) gluten in small amounts isn't a thing for me. It's true we have to listen to our bodies and keep those food diaries so we can see the links.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I just posted above and it disappeared so posted again, now I can't delete the 2nd one so am editing.


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

Haven't tried a strict gluten free diet, I think I will give it a try


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Gluten-free diets may improve symptoms such as abdominal pain, stool consistency, and tiredness, and they can be recommended to patients with IBS.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I did try gluten free bread for some weeks but it made no difference. The only gluten I was getting was my piece of toast at breakfast. I don't have cake cookies pies pizzas or anything processed that contains gluten, even hidden gluten like in sauces or some chocolate bars etc.

I tried eating normal toast again, just one piece at breakfast and no difference and no change either. But my friend said giving up gluten made a massive change for her so it's worth trying.


----------

